# Taking the plunge..



## SilverStang2009 (Nov 17, 2013)

Greetings all... after lurking around this site and reading many entries, I'm almost ready to start laying down some track. I already have a table, but I'll need to buy some track (more than likely, flex track). I'm thinking of going digital with a NCE Powercab, which means I will only be able to run DCC equipped locomotives, correct? 

I'm also guessing that I will need DCC turnouts as well. Will these be controlled by the Powercab? Also, will I need some type of motor to move the turnouts and if so, what kind or brand?

Sorry for all the questions, but I'm used to running DC with all the Atlas turnouts, controllers, etc. I want to get away from all that wiring, that's why I'm considering DCC.

Is connecting the NCE Powercab straight-forward? Once I get a DCC locomotive, do I just put it on the track or is there anything that needs to be done first?

I'll only be running 1-2 HO scale trains at the most and don't plan on having a lot of turnouts, so would I really need DCC? I'm just very confused now and just want to know which way to go before I start.

If anyone could provide me with a good starting point, it would be much appreciated.

Thanks!


----------



## waltr (Aug 15, 2011)

In theory you can run 1 DC loco but in pratice this really is not good to do. So, yes, with a DCC control run only locos with a DCC decoder installed.

Yes, for a simple layout connect the NCE to the track. Place a DCC loco on the track, select its Decoder address (most come at the default of 03) and run the loco. Typically you do program a different address into the loco ( using the cab number for easy ID). This isn't needed if you only have one loco but required if you have two or more locos since they each need to have a different address.

Yes, DCC makes running even a single loco easier and more fun. This is really true once you have two locos on the track. With DCC any loco can be on any track at any time. With DC you must power only the track section of the loco you want to run. This make wiring a huge pain with multi-loco and DC whereas with DCC just two wires are run to the track to run any loco you choose.

You do not need to control any turn out from DCC. Most of us use other manual turn-out control, either switches on a panel to turn-out motors, or cable or ground throws. 
The only issue with DCC and turn-outs is how power is routed in the turn-out. Most turn-outs work fine with DCC but do a forum/web search on a particular turn-out before buying to be sure.

Loy's toy web site has some good info on DCC. Just don't get yourself over whelmed. 
When I went DCC I had Atlas HO snap track on the floor and only needed to hook the two wires from the DCC unit to the track (connected the same way as the old Atlas power pack). As long as all the track joiners were tight (making good electrical contact) the trains ran perfectly. For a permanent layout it is recommended that track is soldered and wire feeders are drop to the power bus but this is also recommended for DC layouts for reliability.

Go through and read the many threads here in the DCC forum. These will ehlp answer your other questions.


----------



## SilverStang2009 (Nov 17, 2013)

That was very helpful and thank you. I will continue reading the forums and especially the DCC ones. I also am planning to use flex track to eliminate as many joints as possible.

thanks,

SS


----------



## DonR (Oct 18, 2012)

Opinion:

Go with PECO INSULFROG turnouts. They are more
compatible with the simple DCC track wiring and they
do away with derailments on turnouts.

However, your old DC Atlas turnouts will work just as
well with DCC. Every brand, tho will require some
amount of wiring unless you go with manual throws.

As Walt said, you can 'throw' the turnouts, manually, or
with 'motors'. I use the Peco twin coil motors controlled by
momentary push buttons. Many prefer the 
TORTOISE motors which slowly move the points as the
real railroads do. These are controlled by double pole double
throw switches. You would need a 'stationary' decoder for each
turnout in addition to the motor if you wanted to 'throw' them
using your DCC controller.

You'll probably encounter suggestions on track: Code 83 or
code 100. The difference is mainly in height of the rails, code
83 being more in scale. However, most modellers use code 100.
Your taste rules.

Plan your layout to have at least 22 inch radius curves that can
accommodate most contemporary locomotives and long cars.

There's answers here for all of your questions. Fire away.

Don


----------



## BK R (Dec 8, 2012)

Waltr...I thought the default was 3 ???


----------



## waltr (Aug 15, 2011)

Yes, default address is 03. I fixed it in my post above.
Thanks for the correction.


----------

